# Uh Oh!



## Lil_T (16 Mar 2009)

I was just reading the Joining instructions post.  I don't have a vaccination booklet. I'm going to have to go looking through my medical records to see if there's any record of me having my shots.  I did get my MMR back in April 07.  And Tetanus shot in 02 or 03.

I'm going to get fifty million needles at BMQ aren't I?


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Mar 2009)

Tetanus/Diphtheria is good for 10 years.
MMR is required only twice in a lifetime if born after 01 Jan 1970.
Meningitis is good for 5 years
Do you have Hep A and B?  They are required.
If you had your childhood Polio series, you will only require one booster.
If you can't find your booklet, see if your doctor or health clinic have records.


----------



## Boca (16 Mar 2009)

I didn't have any record of vacinations along with a very large number of the recruits. I did get every possible vaccination but it wasn't a big deal. Trust me, it'll be the least of your concerns. Going on needle parade was a good time - you got a chance to be treated like a human for a few minutes. The more needles the more minutes you get


----------



## Lil_T (16 Mar 2009)

Tetanus/Diphtheria is good for 10 years. Had Tetanus shot, not Diphtheria (unless they come packaged together).
MMR is required only twice in a lifetime if born after 01 Jan 1970.  I had no titres for the MMR or Varicella which is why they gave me the MMR shot after the baby was born.  No chicken pox titres, so I've been advised to get the varicella vaccine.
Meningitis is good for 5 years  - due for that...  
Do you have Hep A and B?  They are required.  -  Do not remember
If you had your childhood Polio series, you will only require one booster. - Think I did...  
If you can't find your booklet, see if your doctor or health clinic have records. - Have my original records from childhood since my family Dr died and I was moving - I just went and signed for them.  I don't think I ever had a booklet


----------



## Nfld Sapper (16 Mar 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> Tetanus/Diphtheria is good for 10 years. Had Tetanus shot, not Diphtheria (unless they come packaged together).
> MMR is required only twice in a lifetime if born after 01 Jan 1970.  I had no titres for the MMR or Varicella which is why they gave me the MMR shot after the baby was born.  No chicken pox titres, so I've been advised to get the varicella vaccine.
> Meningitis is good for 5 years  - due for that...
> Do you have Hep A and B?  They are required.  -  Do not remember
> ...



How about taking all that info to your current family doc and get him/her to put it into the booklet.


----------



## Lil_T (16 Mar 2009)

yeah I'm going to.


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Mar 2009)

All you need is the paperwork, they can make you up a booklet at BMQ.  But it won't hurt to have it.

Tetanus and Diphtheria pretty much always come in the same shot.


----------



## Lil_T (16 Mar 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> All you need is the paperwork, they can make you up a booklet at BMQ.  But it won't hurt to have it.
> 
> *Tetanus and Diphtheria pretty much always come in the same shot.*



good to know.    I'll go through my records and have my Dr consolidate a booklet for me.


----------



## ArmyGuy99 (17 Mar 2009)

You can also check with your local Health Unit, they will have a record of your immunizations.  I had the same problem and they just faxed it over to the MIR @ St. Jean no problem.


----------



## Lil_T (17 Mar 2009)

MedTech32 said:
			
		

> You can also check with your local Health Unit, they will have a record of your immunizations.  I had the same problem and they just faxed it over to the MIR @ St. Jean no problem.



how will they have my immunzation records?  :-\


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Mar 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> how will they have my immunzation records?  :-\



Usually they're sent to Health Units for statistics.  You can always check, just do whichever is easier for you.


----------



## Lil_T (17 Mar 2009)

I'll look into it.  But won't be surprised if I come up empty.  Checked my records last night and there are serious gaps.


----------



## f0x (24 Mar 2009)

Hey lil_t , I'm not sure which part of Cape Breton you are from but I was from North Sydney and found all my records from the Department of Health in Sydney Mines. I just gave them a call and they put a copy in the mail.  DOH - 736-6245

Maybe they would be able to fill in some of those gaps for you.


----------



## JBoyd (24 Mar 2009)

For those that happen to live in B.C., your child immunization records are destroyed once you reach the age of 21. so unless you have your vaccination booklet you will require re-immunization. 

Not sure if any other provinces follow the same procedures.


----------



## Lil_T (24 Mar 2009)

f0x said:
			
		

> Hey lil_t , I'm not sure which part of Cape Breton you are from but I was from North Sydney and found all my records from the Department of Health in Sydney Mines. I just gave them a call and they put a copy in the mail.  DOH - 736-6245
> 
> Maybe they would be able to fill in some of those gaps for you.



Thanks f0x I'm from New Waterford, so I'll check the office out there (if it's still there)


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Mar 2009)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> How about taking all that info to your current family doc and get him/her to put it into the booklet.



No doctor or medical clinic *should* be taking someone's verbal report as proof.  They should have records.  Trust me, the military will not accept it.  You wouldn't believe how many people say "Oh, I lost my book." and I always reply "Well, you better hope they're documented in your med file, or you'll be getting everything again."


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (24 Mar 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> You wouldn't believe how many people say "Oh, I lost my book." and I always reply "Well, you better hope they're documented in your med file, or you'll be getting everything again."



Well if you don't have records or a book but you did already get the shots,and they tell you you need to get them all again, does it really matter? It's only a needle.. (I'm pretty sure I have the records, and all my shots up to date but I'm just saying)


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Mar 2009)

SoldierInTheMaking said:
			
		

> Well if you don't have records or a book but you did already get the shots,and they tell you you need to get them all again, does it really matter? It's only a needle.. (I'm pretty sure I have the records, and all my shots up to date but I'm just saying)



Well, some people have a phobia of needles.  Personally, I don't think it matters either.  Just saying that we do not take the member's word for it.


----------



## Lil_T (24 Mar 2009)

SoldierInTheMaking said:
			
		

> Well if you don't have records or a book but you did already get the shots,and they tell you you need to get them all again, does it really matter? It's only a needle..  (I'm pretty sure I have the records, and all my shots up to date but I'm just saying)



yeah... just a needle.. if you're talking multiple vaccines, it's MANY needles and I freaking HATE needles.  Hence the little bit of panic.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (24 Mar 2009)

Yea I guess some people don't like needles to much but I have 4 tattoos so they don't bother me at all, and your joining the military, your going to go through more pain then just a couple of pokes. lol

Dylan


----------



## Lil_T (24 Mar 2009)

I can handle that kind of pain - I don't even mind the pain of getting shots.  I do have two kids - I've had more needles poked into me than I like to think about.  But that doesn't mean that I won't avoid getting multiple vaccines like the plague if I can.


----------



## px90 (24 Mar 2009)

I was going to tell a joke about New Waterford , and needles but I decided not to haha


----------



## f0x (24 Mar 2009)

px90 said:
			
		

> I was going to tell a joke about New Waterford , and needles but I decided not to haha



It's not her fault she's from there.....


Kidding


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (24 Mar 2009)

Oh I know what your saying like If I knew I've had them before, I'd try and avoid getting them as well, but if it came down to it and I couldn't prove that I've got them, it wouldn't bother me at all just to get them again and get it over with.


----------



## Lil_T (24 Mar 2009)

px90 said:
			
		

> I was going to tell a joke about New Waterford , and needles but I decided not to haha



thanks for that - I don't normally ever admit I'm from there.. I'm systematically getting farther and farther away   ;D



			
				SoldierInTheMaking said:
			
		

> Oh I know what your saying like If I knew I've had them before, I'd try and avoid getting them as well, but if it came down to it and I couldn't prove that I've got them, it wouldn't bother me at all just to get them again and get it over with.



yeah I just really hate them.  Of course, if I have to, I'll grit my teeth and get it done - but it won't be the highlight of my day.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (24 Mar 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> yeah I just really hate them.  Of course, if I have to, I'll grit my teeth and get it done - but it won't be the highlight of my day.



haha yea it wouldn't be mine either.


----------



## Lil_T (24 Mar 2009)

yeah no kidding ;D


----------



## psychedelics07 (25 Mar 2009)

I don't mind being on the receiving end of a needle (shots), they make me feel invincible.  On the other hand, I hate being on the giving end of a needle (giving blood), they make me feel a bit weak and in some cases light-headed.


----------



## Lil_T (27 Mar 2009)

so this should be interesting - just got off the phone with the Public Health Nurse and she's mailing my records out.  I have NO idea what vaccinations I have prior to the last 5 years.


----------



## psychedelics07 (27 Mar 2009)

Yeah I recently looked at my booklet and I have a lot of shots,   most in the first few years of being born. Poor me... I must have been one raging baby to get that many shots.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (27 Mar 2009)

So when you go to Basic you just bring your booklet with you and give it to them there or how does it work?


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Mar 2009)

rjr said:
			
		

> Yeah I recently looked at my booklet and I have a lot of shots,   most in the first few years of being born. Poor me... I must have been one raging baby to get that many shots.



Did you ever hear of the immunization schedule for children?? Public Health Agency Canada


----------



## newmet (27 Mar 2009)

SoldierInTheMaking said:
			
		

> So when you go to Basic you just bring your booklet with you and give it to them there or how does it work?



Yes, you take your own book and/or any certified true copies of your needles and you will give it to your staff your first week.  From there the book will make it over to the MIR so they can figure out what needles you need on basic, I think you go for needles around week 4 or 5.  Then you will get your old records back, as soon as the MIR is done with them and prior to departure, when all of your needles are up to date or you are about to leave from basic to your next base you will get a new booklet made by the MIR staff.  That was my experience anyways, last year.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (27 Mar 2009)

newmet said:
			
		

> Yes, you take your own book and/or any certified true copies of your needles and you will give it to your staff your first week.  From there the book will make it over to the MIR so they can figure out what needles you need on basic, I think you go for needles around week 4 or 5.  Then you will get your old records back, as soon as the MIR is done with them and prior to departure, when all of your needles are up to date or you are about to leave from basic to your next base you will get a new booklet made by the MIR staff.  That was my experience anyways, last year.



Alright cool, Thanks!

Dylan


----------



## Lil_T (27 Mar 2009)

rjr said:
			
		

> Yeah I recently looked at my booklet and I have a lot of shots,   most in the first few years of being born. Poor me... I must have been one raging baby to get that many shots.



haha that's pretty standard actually.


----------



## psychedelics07 (27 Mar 2009)

Yes I am aware it is normal


----------



## Lil_T (3 Apr 2009)

so yeah.. I got my immunization records today.  They're not entirely complete.  I'm going to have to go through the rest of my records to see if there is a mention of me getting the MMR 2 years ago.  Don't know what else I'm supposed to have - but I have a feeling I'm going to get jabbed a few times.


----------



## aesop081 (3 Apr 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> but I have a feeling I'm going to get jabbed a few times.



So ?


----------



## Lil_T (3 Apr 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> So ?



So... I don't like needles...  not like it's a huge deal or anything.  I'm just saying...


----------



## 1911CoLt45 (13 Mar 2010)

What is the vaccine policey of the PRes?  Medical is coming up and I was wondering if I should bring my previous immunization records to that?  Does the PRes differ to joining the Reg's?   

Any comments?  I did a search and decided to post into this topic,.


Thank you


----------



## HavocSteve (14 Mar 2010)

Oh that's cool that they give you free updated book and give you shots! I had to pay for Hep A and B for high school =\ I would always like to get updated on my shots so this seems so nice of them so I don't end up with lockjaw or something :S


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Mar 2010)

Yes, bring in your immunization records.  The requirements for the Res and Reg are the same, however, Res personnel would normally not get the vaccines from the CF unless they are on a Class B contract >180 days.


----------



## 1911CoLt45 (14 Mar 2010)

Thanks alot PMedMoe.


----------

